# can I reduce the size of a mkv video (already converted) ?*



## Frederica (Mar 6, 2014)

My question is: can I reduce the size of a mkv video (already converted) ?*
What I mean is that I don't have the bluray disc The Avengers anymore, I just have a mkv file and I want to reduce the size of it so that I can put on my new Surface RT tablet?

[thread moved to this forum by admin]


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, an MKV is just a wrapper around a h264 file. You can open it in a program like Handbrake and export it in any format or bitrate you want.


----------

